

It's like "Da da dah-duh..."  Simple notation and web search for tunes in your head. - zach
http://ken-jennings.com/blog/?p=564

======
aston
Interesting encoding. It's so lossy (no absolute pitch, no relative pitch, no
rhythm) you're bound to run into problems. The space of a 5 note gesture is
only 81 unique song snippets.

